# Buy your own Su-27



## beaupower32 (Nov 16, 2009)

Pride Aircraft: Sukhoi SU-27 Flankers for Sale









> Pride Aircraft is very pleased to announce the availability of the first and only pair of privately-owned, airworthy Sukhoi Su-27 Flankers in the world. Both are two-seat 'UB' models (NATO Code Flanker-C) with full flight instrumentation and controls in both cockpits.
> 
> These aircraft eclipse every other jet warbird in performance, technological sophistication, and "wow-factor." There simply is no comparison with any other aircraft you can own. They're here in the USA now, and will be flying soon.
> 
> ...




Wonder how long it will be before these are sticking out of the ground like lawndarts, that is if anyone can even afford them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 16, 2009)

I know what I'm asking for Christmas!


----------



## Butters (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's all chip in and get one for Flyboy J to take to Reno next year!

JL


----------



## Pong (Nov 16, 2009)

Forgot about the PSP I asked for my birthday, I'm getting this! 


-Arlo


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 17, 2009)

Then we all can be crew on it! F*ck it, I want one myself! I wonder, would toss in a MiG 21 too?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool post BP. 


Wheels


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Then we all can be crew on it! F*ck it, I want one myself! I wonder, would toss in a MiG 21 too?


Come here, the romanian air force does have some Mig 21 that they no longer use...as if they ever did . If you have enough money I'm pretty sure they'll sell you one .


----------



## Henk (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh yes.! I would love to have one. I wil take 1 of them, and a Su-37 and a Mig-25.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Having seen them
I'm wondering how I've managed without one


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 17, 2009)

I asked for it too for christmas, but the fun killer (wife) already said no.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 17, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> I asked for it too for christmas, but the fun killer (wife) already said no.


She does know it's a two-seater, doesn't she?


----------



## jamierd (Nov 17, 2009)

my wife said yes if i pay for it myself .can anybody loan me a couple million quid plz


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 17, 2009)

I know some folks who work for Pride and they do excellent work. I love working on L-39s that they imported and put together - top notch. No doubt these aircraft will be in great shape.


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 17, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> She does know it's a two-seater, doesn't she?




She knows, but said I could spend it on the family instead of a plane. I told her that the family doesnt have a cool paint job and go Mach 2.35. She said I could sleep on the couch tonight.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2009)

Definitely want one but that is never going to happen


----------



## Clay_Allison (Nov 17, 2009)

If I were a dictator with oil money(or Bill Gates etc), I'd never fly in anything else again.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 17, 2009)

Couldn't afford it, I'll probably kill myself trying the fly it anyway. I like Butters idea.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Clay_Allison said:


> If I were a dictator with oil money(or Bill Gates etc), I'd never fly in anything else again.


I can just see it
"Important meeting? When? Now?! Jeeves! Bring the Su27 round the front!"


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 17, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> She said I could sleep on the couch tonight


Tell her 
"OK honey, it's alot of money and you need some time on your own to think about it.."

(I dare you)


----------



## timshatz (Nov 17, 2009)

If you have the money, you never have the time. It'll spend most of it's time in a hanger collecting dust. Probably get about 30 hours a year, max, of flight time. Would be a big toy. 

Might as well get an L39. Does the same stuff, cheaper. Probably easier to fly too.


----------



## Butters (Nov 17, 2009)

Gimme one, and I'll fly it!

After all, who wants to have the diapers changed when THEY decide...

JL


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you really think the FAA would release it to a private owner? Just asking.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 17, 2009)

They just recenty had a show on The History Channel about what pilots and aircraft have to go through to get them
on the airshow circuit. Qualifications up the ying-yang; inspections from city. state, feds, not to mention all the
money it takes for upkeep, maintanance, hangering, fuel and good mechanics/technicians are not cheap, either.

Joe knows all about it, and he will tell you it takes big bucks to own a warbird and lots more to keep it flying. Just think,
for starters, it will cost you upwards of fifty grand to have a recip engine overhauled. You can probably double that for a Merlin.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that I'll stick to my Me 262, Arado 234 and Ho 229....


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I think that I'll stick to my Me 262, Arado 234 and Ho 229....




well, if you have those, can I have the girls in your Avatar


----------



## The Basket (Apr 25, 2010)

Crazy to think you could buy such a high performance warplane which is only outperformed by the Raptor.

I wonder if they have sold it yet? I have seen videos of one of them flying and it looks superb. Pride must be a first class outfit to even attempt it.

Good luck to them.

I wonder if they could restore a Concorde....


----------

